# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger ondanks pil

## koekje

Heee, 
Ik heb ongeveer 2 maand geleden seks gehad, met condoom. Daarna ben ik wel ongesteld geworden, als was het korter en minder heftig dan normaal. Ik ben toen ook aan de pil gegaan. Ik heb hem op de eerste dag van mijn menstruatie ingenomen, dus hij zou direct moeten werken. Ik heb hem elke dag, rond dezelfde tijd ingenomen, en heb pas na 2 weken seks gehad, waarvan een paar x met, en een paar x zonder condoom. Dit weekend kreeg ik ook ineens last van netelroos op mijn gezicht. 

Het is nu maandag, en afgelopen vrijdag heb ik de pil voor het laatst geslikt, dit is mijn stopweek. Het is nu de 3e dag maar ik ben nog niet ongesteld, wel heb ik last van een erg jeukende buik. 

Hoelang duurt het bij jullie voordat jullie menstruatie begint? En hoe groot is de kans dat ik zwanger ben? Ik weet dat mijn menstruatie ook door stress en angst om toch zwanger te zijn wat langer kan weg blijven, maar toch wil ik het graag even weten, 

xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Koekje,

Als ik je bericht zo lees zou ik zeggen dat je de hele tijd gewoon safe geweest bent. Je slikt de pil en je gebruikt ook nog afentoe een condoom. Er is een heel klein percentage aan meiden die zwanger worden ondanks het slikken van de pil, maar meestal zijn dit meiden die hem onregelmatig slikken, dit doe jij niet. 

Je kunt altijd even bij de drogisterij een zwangerschapstestje halen, deze kost zo rond de 7/8 euro en dan heb je meteen zekerheid! Ik denk zelf overigens niet dat er sprake is van een zwangerschap, je geeft zelf al aan veel last van stress en angst te hebben, dit is één van de grote redenen waarom menstruaties uitblijven.

----------


## Inverwachting

Veilig bestaat, maar 100% is het nooit. Zoals Sylvia zegt: een klein percentage heeft 'pech'.
Best toch een test gaan halen om volledig uitsluitsel te krijgen!

----------

